# Trick to obtain more hats from Katrina



## J087 (Jan 15, 2014)

I've noticed it twice. The day after she offered a hat to my mayor character she offered one to my second character. Both happened to have a bad-luck day though and they were all celebration hats.


----------



## Rendra (Jan 15, 2014)

Katrina charges 10,000 for each hat. After you have gotten one or cataloged it from someone else, they are re-orderable for a whole lot less. I don't remember the amount and I don't have the game on right now, but maybe around the 1,000 bells or less.


----------



## Pickles (Jan 15, 2014)

I didn't even know Katrina gave you hats!  Is there something special you have to do? I never even go in there.


----------



## Holla (Jan 15, 2014)

Pickles said:


> I didn't even know Katrina gave you hats!  Is there something special you have to do? I never even go in there.



Woah! I didn't know this either and I even have her permanent shop on my main street!  Mind = Blown!


----------



## canadasquare (Jan 15, 2014)

Me three! lol
I had no idea


----------



## trea (Jan 15, 2014)

She can give you either the celebration hat or the tingle hood  I wear my celebration hat all of the time!


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Jan 15, 2014)

trea said:


> She can give you either the celebration hat or the tingle hood  I wear my celebration hat all of the time!



Does the hat she give you really bring luck? o.o


----------



## trea (Jan 15, 2014)

Yep! They both increase your luck if you wear them.


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 15, 2014)

Me four. Lol.  Her shop is in both my towns and she's never offered a hat?????


----------



## Rendra (Jan 16, 2014)

I don't know if it is just luck when she offerers the hats, but I had gone to her shop to get my daily fourtune for 20 straight days and she sold me the Celebration hat. Then 20 more days of daily fourtunes and then she offered the Tingle Hood. This happened in both of my towns. Of course, you can't have the lucky items on already when she reads your fourtune, otherwise she won't offer the special hats. And this is for a single character, unlike the 20 readings in her tent to unlock the Main Street Shop.
Good luck everyone.


----------



## ginx1028 (Jan 16, 2014)

It really is plain lucky, she offers you hat when you're unlucky, so just run to her shop when you find yourself tripping. Got mine hat on the 3rd day I've finished her pwp.


----------



## VioletsTown (Jan 16, 2014)

Does anyone have a link to what these things look like?  I had no idea she offered hats.  Darn it, I should go in there more often.


----------



## J087 (Jan 16, 2014)

I just noticed they can be ordered, so bleh~
But I like them, especially when I have a fallin' down day.


----------



## Pickles (Jan 16, 2014)

Oh, now I can't wait until I keep falling on my face. LOL Thank you!


----------

